# Rescue Horses



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

Feel free to post before and after pictures of your rescue horse.. and don't forget to share their story! Enough said.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

This is Belle 'Big Mamma', who I adopted/rescued a little over a year ago. I say rescue because she lived with her three year old filly for three years in a 50' paddock with no interaction or care outside of being fed and watered. She has a broken breast bone from what we are assuming was a carriage wreck. When we picked her up, the authorities were there and the debate of whether or not to have her euthanized since she could barely stand up due to her feet not being cared for in years. The first picture is of her and the vets when they were out evaluating her after we first moved her. Not sure if she would ever be sound or even walk, I took the chance with her and she is WONDERFUL.



























Belle's three year old filly.....













































For those of you who have seen these pictures and heard her story 20 times already, I apologize. However, I love to get her story out there and discourage people from eating at Irwin Street Inn in Hanford, CA.....the owner was her previous owner who left her to rot at a boarding facility.


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing Oldhorselady! Belle is very beautiful, and big! I love the picture of you and her walking together.. how pretty! That is a very touching story, thank you again for sharing.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Oldhorselady, I really enjoyed seeing the before and after pictures. What a difference you made in her life.. she's gorgeous and seems _so_ well-trained.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! I love her very much. She has brought so much joy to my life. If there was ever a horse who was grateful to be in a better home, it is her.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm never tired of seeing her story/ pictures. I think it's beautiful!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I do not own her, but here's Lady - the mare I'm currently fostering for my local equine rescue.

She's a 10 year old Arabian mare who was rescued (owner surrender) about 2 months ago from a family's suburban backyard along with her 15 month old filly (who's at another foster home). She was about a 1.5 on the Henneke scale and now she's coming up on a 4 so yay for her!
This is what she looked like the day she came to live with us (about a month after being rescued) - she was overall super bony and her tailbone was protruding like crazy:











And then yesterday, after she's been here about a month. It's a little hard to tell but she's probably put on 75-100 lbs. Still a ways to go but we're getting there! 










About a week old - as you can see, she feel GOOD! :lol:


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is Lena's story. She is my rescue mare that I bought back in April of last year.

First rescued in December of 2010.-









I got her in April of 2011. She had rain rot and still needed more weight. Though I have no pictures of that.

Here she is a few months after arriving at my house.-

























For the heck of it, here is her baby who was born in February of this year. We are guessing she was about two to three months pregnant with him while she was still underweight. Took about two months at our house to finish putting weight on her.-









Now we are enjoying of a life of riding, she has many more years to live out with me and her colt.










I too am sorry to those that have seen and heard her story a dozen times. It is something I am proud to say I did, was save her and her colt from sure death or her being sold off to a broodfarm. Which is where she almost went. I had trouble loading her in the trailer, but when we finally got her in, a lady that had already told the people selling the rescue horses that they wanted to add to their broodmare herd. All the horses rescued had papers, very good papers at that. So when we got her in, she came over and said she had hoped we would give up on her.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome Ladybug and wallaby!!!!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

our very first rescue was, Kitty. a pinto pony gelding that was kept in a bare doglot with no food, he had a 50 pound bag of feed they were feeding him, but had the same bag for months, and it was still half full. he had no water source except for a mud puddle, but only if it rained. he mostly ate dead leaves and pine needles.
Kitty before
















Kitty right before he left our place to go live up in the mountains with a bunch of young kids who love to ride him and just adore hi in general.
















the next Rescue we got was a TB named charlie.
we didn't have him long, as a family decided to take him in and finish rehabbing him.








him next to our 15hh paint


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

next we rescued Henry, the pryor mountain mustang. he was being starved and beaten with a metal rod, 
when we first got him.
















and right before he went to his forever home. the lady that owns him now trains mustangs for the mustang makeover shows, and she is just loving henry to death!
































and then there is butterscotch
when we first got him.








































and now, he's still needing to put on a few more pounds, but we are getting there!


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow.. they are all such beautiful horses. Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

This is Curly, 

When we got her she was severely underweight, photo's dont come close to showing what she was like.

You could see every rib and her backbone stuck out, she was infested with worms and had severe ulcers.

She had been abused and she had no more spark, but we took her home and she is the best horse! 

This is out 1 year anniversary video, if you are interested.


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow that was an amazing video.. Curly is beautiful and I'm glad she has such a loving home.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

These are all amazing!!! Great job guys!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome Curly!!!!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thankyou guys


----------

